# Calming touch or massage



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Perhaps this video may help someone looking to calm their dog:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L08AZMOBRM4&feature=related


I have never tried to massage the dog on purpose but we always touch the dog. Even use him as pillow when watch TV. Vizslas make great pillows and are fantastic body warmers during the winter months.


----------



## ElGranto (Jan 19, 2012)

I give Odin massages sometimes. When he's calm he really likes it. Or just after he gets up in the morning. I had to massage out a cramp he had one night as well. Massage is good for everyone!


----------



## finch (Sep 19, 2011)

Finch LOVES shoulder rubs! We learned some T-Touch techniques during puppy play school in order to take the puppies out of play and calm them down before letting them return to play. The shoulder rubs are very similar to that touch so that's why I think she loves it so much. We have 2 other dogs (lab mixes) and one prefers belly rubs and the other would like a back massage all day long.


----------

